# good bye lil willard



## ipopcorn (Feb 25, 2008)

I only had little Willard for 3 days, He came home and seemed fine, he got the new home sneezes but seemed fine. The next day he started coughing and didn't move around much. That night it started to get real bad, I got online for some advice and ended up taking him to the vet the next day. The vet gave him some antibiotics and by the time we got home he was seeming a lot better. He was moving around, eating, and drinking. We went out to the bar for a bit and when I got home he didn't look like he was breathing. I reached in and picked the poor little guy up, I guess it just wasn't meant to be. I just wish I would have been home to spend his last minutes with him. Little Willard was a blue dumbo rat, 5-6 weeks old. I'll never get to know the little guy now, but he is in a better place. No more coughing and suffering. He looked very peaceful when he died, it didn't look like he suffered much.
He will be missed


----------



## MinionZer0 (Feb 14, 2008)

Sorry for you loss. I just lost one way too young a week ago.


----------



## Neuroticax (May 1, 2007)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

i'm so sorry for your loss


----------

